# Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?



## Basi8811 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Hessen ist auch ein wenig falsch.

Ich habe zwar mit 12 mein Fischereischein gemacht und bestanden.
Mein Bruder auch, aber mittlerweile ist er 16 und darf immer noch nicht alleine gehen!
Erst mit 18 darf man hier alleine gehen.
Bei der Angelscheinprüfung haben wir gelernt, dass man mit 16 alleine gehen darf und ein Angelverein daran nichts verändern darf.

Aber unserer macht das anscheinend.

Also er ist 16 Jahre alt, hat den gültigen Fischereischein, einen Erlaubnisschein des Angelvereins und darf nicht alleine gehen!
Da darf er doch eigentlich alleine gehen, oder?
Kann doch keienr etwas sagen.


----------



## totentanz (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

ich wäre da mal vorsichtig. Jeder macht so seine eigenen Gesetze. GEh auf nummer sicher bevor es Ärger gibt. Da gibt es den berühmten Spruch. "Recht haben heißt nicht unbedingt Recht bekommen"

Gruß
Chris


----------



## totentanz (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Zudem ändert sich doch fast täglich die Gesetzeslage.Frag lieber noch mal nach!!!


----------



## Basi8811 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Haben wir!
Der Angelverein hat das geändert.


----------



## carphunter1990 (26. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Hallo!
Wo kann ich die Regeln für Österreich nachlesen? #4


----------



## pitbullforelle (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

ok.aber hab ja gesagt,übernehme keine gewehr!
@carphunter:schau ma bei google nach.


----------



## Angler505 (27. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

*Hallo,*



			
				Basi8811 schrieb:
			
		

> Hessen ist auch ein wenig falsch.
> 
> Bei der Angelscheinprüfung haben wir gelernt, dass man mit 16 alleine gehen darf und ein Angelverein daran nichts verändern darf.



leider hat man Euch da Halbwahrheiten bei der Angelscheinprüfung beigebracht. :b 

Bei dieser Prüfung wird in aller Regel nur von öffentlichen Gewässern ohne besondere Pachtverhältnis gesprochen. ;+ 

Ansonsten übt der Pächter das Hausrecht aus, somit kann er Gesetze weiter einschränken.

Das heißt in Eurem Fall der Pächter hat das recht eine Einschränkung zu erweitern. ( im Extremfall kann er das fischen auf seinem Pachtgelände ganz verbieten ) .
Er hat aber nicht das recht eine gesetzliche Bestimmung aufzuheben.
Ausgenommen sind geschlossene Liegenschaften ohne öffentlichen Zugang hier kann der Pächter gesonderte Regelungen erlassen.


IM KLARTEXT:
Wenn der Verein sagt du darfst erst ab 18 Jahren ohne Aufsicht zum fischen gehen dann ist er im Recht und du hast nur die Handhabe über einen Mitgliederbeschluss das zu ändern. #q 

An einer Rheinstrecke an der kein besonderen Pachtverhältnis beseht,hast du dann aber das Recht bereits mit 16 Jahren ohne Aussicht zu fischen. #a 

mfg
Friedel

PS. tretet dem Vorstand einmal kräftig ins Kreuz und organsiert den Widerstand, denn nur so sind solche Betonköpfe ( die solche Regeln erstellen ) zu bewegen, solche Regeln verhindern ja noch den Nachwuchs un den alle Vereine kämpfen :c


----------



## Brassenkönig (28. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Der reguläre Fischereischein kann in Hamburg aber schon mit 12 Jahren gemacht werden.


----------



## rudlinger (29. Juli 2004)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Wenn man das liest, kann ich nur sagen!!! ARMES DEUTSCHLAND, Kleinstaaterei und Bürokratentum, jedes Bundesland eigene Gesetze und Richtlinien. Mit 18 fängt kein Jugendlicher an mit Angeln. Da hängt er schon vor der Tankstelle und kifft um die Wette. Sorry das ich das sagen muss, aber da war die DDR weiter!!! Soviel zum Thema!!!!


----------



## eriknik (30. August 2010)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Erst mal Hallo an alle, #h
Ich habe so eine Frage, mein Sohn wird erst 7, und hat Rissen Durst auf Angelei, aber ich weiß nicht wie das gesetzlich geregelt ist? Dürfen Kinder mit 7 angeln gehen, natürlich mit Begleitung? Und was braucht man dafür? Gibt es vielleicht so ein Kinder angel Erlaubnisschein oder so in der Art? #c
Danke im Voraus |wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Seit März diesen Jahres dürfen Kinder in NRW unter Aufsicht angeln. Dazu braucht es keinen Schein.

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/news/kinderangeln_neu_geregelt.php


----------



## OlliW (30. August 2010)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Eine gute Entscheidung wenn die Kids unter aufsicht auch mal ne Rute reinhalten dürfen


----------



## TRANSformator (30. August 2010)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Alles richtig, bei eriknik bin ich mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob er selbst einen Schein hat. Er schrieb ja nur etwas von "in Begleitung".

Dieser Begleiter muss natürlich die Prüfung abgelegt haben und Inhaber eines Fischereischeins sein.

Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. August 2010)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

In Deutschland ist Fischereirecht Ländersache, das ist seit der Föderalismusreform so festgeschrieben.

Das bedeutet, dass sich jeder für sein Bundesland erkundigen muss, wie das da genau aussieht.

Es gibt teilweise Jugendangelscheine ohne Prüfung , mittels derer dann Jugendliche (Alter ist dabei auch von Land zu Land unterschiedlich) bei einem Angler mit Schein mitangeln dürfen.

Es gibt in (fast) jedem Bundesland "Angelhelferregelungen", die es erlauben, bei einem Scheininhaber mitzuangeln, ohne dabei allerdings die Rutenzahl erhöhen zu können und teilweise mit enormen Einschränkungen.

Dann gibt es in manchen Ländern noch die Möglichkeit in Angelanlagen  ohn Schein zu angeln, sofern das als "Fischverkauf" und nicht als Angeln gesehen wird (rechtlich).

In Brandenburg kann man ohne Prüfung nach Bezahlung der Fischereiabgabe auf Friedfische angeln (Altersgrenze kenne ich nicht).

In S-H und M-V kann man zumindest für den Urlaub einen "Touristenangelschein" ohne Prüfung bekommen (4 Wochen, einmalig im Jahr, Altersgrenze kenne ich nicht).

Zusätzlich obliegt es darüber hinaus natürlich noch jedem Gewässerbewirtschafter, in wie weit er die gesetzlichen Regelungen verschärft..

Daher kann so eine Frage nie allgemein beantwortet werden, das muss man für jeden Einzelfall (Bundesland, Alter, Gewässer etc.) extra machen - oder gleich jeweils vor Ort bei den Behörden nachfragen..


----------



## Hechtangler1998 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Also den Jugendfischereischein bekommt man von 10 bis 13 Jahren (Angeln nur unter Aufsicht eines Volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers) Aber ab 14 Jahren kann man ohne Aufsicht angeln


----------



## bassproshops (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Hey

Ist zwar schon recht alt der Thread...

Das unterscheidet sich auch zwischen den Ländern, in Niedersachsen, darfst du eig. egal wie alt du bist den Schein machen, praktisch ab 12 oder 13 und ab dem 14, Geburtstag kannste dir dein Schein dann abholen und angeln wie du lustig bist, vorrausgesetzt du hast eine Tages/jahres..Karte oder andere Gewässererlaubnis!
Wenn du aber in anderen Bundesländern fischen willst, brauchst du dann noch einen staatlichen Schein...

Davor ist irgendwie so ein Mittelding, bei uns im Verein darf man wohl auch in Begleitung eines Mitgieds, bzw. Jugendwarts !?

Gruß Robin


----------



## rotrunna (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



rudlinger schrieb:


> Wenn man das liest, kann ich nur sagen!!! ARMES DEUTSCHLAND, Kleinstaaterei und Bürokratentum, jedes Bundesland eigene Gesetze und Richtlinien. Mit 18 fängt kein Jugendlicher an mit Angeln. Da hängt er schon vor der Tankstelle und kifft um die Wette. Sorry das ich das sagen muss, aber da war die DDR weiter!!! Soviel zum Thema!!!!



LIKE. Oft sind Angelvereine oder ähnliches für "schwache" Leute, die sonst nix zu melden haben, ein Ort um an Macht zu kommen, was dann auch schamlos ausgenutzt wird.



eriknik schrieb:


> Erst mal Hallo an alle, #h
> Ich habe so eine Frage, mein Sohn wird erst 7, und hat Rissen Durst auf Angelei, aber ich weiß nicht wie das gesetzlich geregelt ist? Dürfen Kinder mit 7 angeln gehen, natürlich mit Begleitung? Und was braucht man dafür? Gibt es vielleicht so ein Kinder angel Erlaubnisschein oder so in der Art? #c
> Danke im Voraus |wavey:



Ich gehe seit ich 4 bin zum Angeln (in Begleitung) und kenne viele Gleichgesinnte, die es genauso erlebt haben. In MV hat der Schein des Begleiters für einen unter 10 jährigen mitgegolten. 



bassproshops schrieb:


> Hey
> 
> Ist zwar schon recht alt der Thread...
> 
> ...



In MV kann man ab 10 Jahren den Schein machen. Und dann auch alleine angeln gehen.


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> LIKE. Oft sind Angelvereine oder ähnliches für "schwache" Leute, die sonst nix zu melden haben, ein Ort um an Macht zu kommen, was dann auch schamlos ausgenutzt wird.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Da passt aber etwas nicht, es gibt eine Bundesverordnung zum töten von Wirbeltiere und dort steht drinn - Töten der Wirbeltiere ( Fische zählen nun aber zu den Wirbeltieren ) ab 14. Lebensjahr mit Ausbildung ( hier zählt bei uns in D der Sportfischerprüfungslehrgang ). So - unter 14 ist nicht und Fische schlachten schon lange nicht, unter Aufsicht und Begleitung ist das etwas anderes. Töten darf der unter 14 jährige hier aber auch nicht, den ner hat noch keine Unterweisung hierzu. Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht.
So ist es normal geregelt.


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Da passt aber etwas nicht, es gibt eine Bundesverordnung zum töten von Wirbeltiere und dort steht drinn - Töten der Wirbeltiere ( Fische zählen nun aber zu den Wirbeltieren ) ab 14. Lebensjahr mit Ausbildung ( hier zählt bei uns in D der Sportfischerprüfungslehrgang ). So - unter 14 ist nicht und Fische schlachten schon lange nicht, unter Aufsicht und Begleitung ist das etwas anderes. Töten darf der unter 14 jährige hier aber auch nicht, den ner hat noch keine Unterweisung hierzu. Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht.
> So ist es normal geregelt.




dann nenn die "bundesverordnung" mal beim namen und sag wo sie zu finden ist.
selten so ein nonsens gelesen

antonio


----------



## rotrunna (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Man kann es auch kleinlich sehen. Ich für meinen Teil bin dann auch unter 14 alleine angeln gegangen und habe es vor ein paar Monaten 9-12 Jährige bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbys gesehen. Wo kein Richter, da kein .... Und man kann es auch übertreiben mit den Gesetzen! Im Osten wird es meiner Meinung nach nicht so streng gesehen.

Wir als Angler sollten froh sein, Nachwuchs in unserem Hobby zu haben, auch dank der Jugendarbeit vieler Vereine. Dann sollte man Ihnen nicht durch Bürokratie den Spaß verderben. Dann nehmen sie vielleicht lieber Drogen, etc. oder Treiben sich herum anstatt die Zeit sinnvoll am Wasser zu nutzen. Und viele Eltern oder irgendein anderer Betreuer hat nachmittags unter Woche kaum Zeit um seinen Kindern beim angeln auf die Finger zu schauen. Dann gehen sie halt lieber in den Wald, weil ja der Fischereiwächter sie immer vertreibt, und rauchen einen joint.


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

das braucht man nicht kleinlich sehen so eine "bundesverordnung" gibt es schlicht und einfach nicht.
ich weiß nicht wer so was immer erfindet und in die welt setzt.

antonio


----------



## White Carp (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Hi 
das ist ganz einfach und zwar kannst du, sobald du 10 Jahre alt ist, einen 
Jugendfischereischein beantragen, das machst du bei euch auf der  Gemeinde. Diesen musst du allerdings jedes Jahr neu beantragen und  bezahlen 
(meistens kostet dieser 10 €) . Du darfst dann mit 1 Handangel angeln 
gehen, jedoch musst du umbedingt die Gewässerpapiere haben und darfst  dann auch nur in Begleitung eines volljährigen Fischereischeininhabers  fischen. Sobald du 10 Jahre alt bist oder älter kannst du auch die  Fischereiprüfung ablegen. Auch wenn du die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt  hast darfst du erst mit 14 Jahren alleine angeln gehen. Wenn du dann 14 Jahre alt bist und die Fischereiprüfung abgelegt hast darfst du auch auf Raubfisch angeln, sowie mit 2 Ruten fischen. Du darfst also alleine Angeln gehen!!! Zumindestens laut des Fischereigesetzes in Deutschland (Hessen). Der Vereinsvorstand darf die Regeln für das Angeln an der Vereinsanlage (sofern vorhanden) festlegen, was er zum Beispiel jedoch nicht darf ist z.B ein Schongebiet einfach festzulegen, da das von den Behörden festgelegt werden muss. Das alleinige Angeln ab 14 ist ein ebenfalls festgelegtes Gesetz und darf normalerweise auch nicht so einfach vom Vereinsvorstand geändert werden. 



(Das von mir geschriebene habe ich bei der Fischereiprüfung, die ich erst 
im letzten Jahr abgelegt habe, gelernt. Deine oben gestellten Fragen habe ich damals ebenfalls meine Ausbilder gefragt, da sie nicht direkt in den Fischereiprüfungsfragen geklärt wurden. Die Antworten die mir die Fischereiausbilder auf meine Fragen nannten habe ich weitesgehend versucht oben wiederzugeben)


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

@antonio
Ich bin mir sicher das du dies hier kennst!

TierSchG § 4
 								(1) Ein Wirbeltier darf nur unter Betäubung oder sonst,  soweit nach den gegebenen Umständen zumutbar, nur unter Vermeidung von  Schmerzen getötet werden. Ist die Tötung eines Wirbeltieres ohne  Betäubung im Rahmen weidgerechter Ausübung der Jagd oder auf Grund  anderer Rechtsvorschriften zulässig oder erfolgt sie im Rahmen  zulässiger Schädlingsbekämpfungsmaßnahmen, so darf die Tötung nur  vorgenommen werden, wenn hierbei nicht mehr als unvermeidbare Schmerzen  entstehen. Ein Wirbeltier töten darf nur, wer die dazu notwendigen  Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten hat.
Also Sachkundenachweis,in Form einer Fischreiprüfung und die gibt es erst
ab 14 Jahren

 								(1a) Personen, die berufs- oder gewerbsmäßig regelmäßig  Wirbeltiere betäuben oder töten, haben gegenüber der zuständigen Behörde  einen Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Wird im Rahmen einer Tätigkeit  nach Satz 1 Geflügel in Anwesenheit einer Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder  getötet, so hat außer der Person, die die Tiere betäubt oder tötet, auch  die Aufsichtsperson den Sachkundenachweis zu erbringen. Werden im  Rahmen einer Tätigkeit nach Satz 1 Fische in Anwesenheit einer  Aufsichtsperson betäubt oder getötet, so genügt es, wenn diese den  Sachkundenachweis erbringt.
Also muss zumindest die Aufsichtsperson sachkundig sein und dies natürlich auch nachweisen können, z.B. mit einer abgelegten (Angel)Prüfung!

Richtig ist es, dass nirgendwo im Tierschutzgesetz ein Mindestalter steht, dieses ergibt sich allerdings schon aus der Möglichkeit einen Sachkundenachweis zu machen und diesen kann man eben erst ab 14 Jahren machen.
Ganz schön kleinlich, aber so sind Gesetze nun mal!

Jürgen


----------



## fenmaus (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

*Hallo,
In Bayern dürfen Kinder unter 10Jahren ans Angeln heran geführt werden, aber nur unter Begleitung eines Erwachsenen der einen gültigen staatlichen Fischereischein besitzt und eine Erlaubniskarte fürs Gewässer, dann darf das Kind mit einer Handangel fischen und der Erwachsene auch mit einer. Der Jugendliche darf nicht abködern und nicht töten. *


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @antonio
> Ich bin mir sicher das du dies hier kennst!
> 
> TierSchG § 4
> ...



der sachkundenachweis bezieht sich auf das gewerbliche töten.

wie du richtig sagtest gibt es kein vorgeschriebenes alter sondern eben die formulierung "wer die notwendigen kenntnisse und fähigkeiten hat", nicht mehr und nicht weniger. also beim angeln sachkundenachweis nicht nötig, da kein gewerblicher bereich.
und es gibt auch bl wo der fischereischein auch unter 14 gemacht werden kann.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Antonio - hier ist die besagte Verordnung, ich weiß nicht ob Du die kennst ...
Alles andere wird über die jeweiligen Fischereigesetze geregelt.
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/tierschlv/gesamt.pdf


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



> wie du richtig sagtest gibt es kein vorgeschriebenes alter sondern eben  die formulierung "wer die notwendigen kenntnisse und fähigkeiten hat"


Die Formulierung mag sich für dich "weichgestrickt" anhören, diese Fähigkeiten sind aber auch nachzuweisen, wir sind hier schließlich in Deutschland!
Die Aussage:"Ich kann das", wird im Zweifelsfall vor Gericht etwa, nicht
ausreichen!

Jürgen


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Die Formulierung mag sich für dich "weichgestrickt" anhören, diese Fähigkeiten sind aber auch nachzuweisen, wir sind hier schließlich in Deutschland!
> Die Aussage:"Ich kann das", wird im Zweifelsfall vor Gericht etwa, nicht
> ausreichen!
> 
> Jürgen



wo steht, daß sie nachzuweisen sind in irgend einer form von nem stück papier oder ähnlichem?
und wer die fähigkeiten und kenntnisse hat, egal woher, der darf es eben.
macht er dabei fehler, also hat die fähigkeiten und kenntnisse nicht, dann ist er eben dran wenn es soweit kommen sollte.

wenn es so wäre mit dem nachweis, dürfte kein kaninchen-,taubenzüchter etc. schlachten oder wo sind deren nachweise?

antonio


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Antonio - hier ist die besagte Verordnung, ich weiß nicht ob Du die kennst ...
> Alles andere wird über die jeweiligen Fischereigesetze geregelt.
> http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bundesrecht/tierschlv/gesamt.pdf




jup kenn ich und wo steht da was von angeln drin?

antonio


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Vom Angeln nichts aber von Wirbeltiere und von Fischen, welche im biologischen Sinne zur Gattung der Wirbeltiere gehören -


----------



## Taxidermist (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



> wenn es so wäre mit dem nachweis, dürfte kein kaninchen-,taubenzüchter etc. schlachten oder wo sind deren nachweise?



Da haste auch recht!


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

dann guck dir mal den geltungsbereich an und sag mir wo da was mit 14 jahren steht.
die jagd ist auch ausgenommen.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da haste auch recht!


 
Brauchen sie nicht - wenn sie gegen die Verordnung verstoßen und angezeigt werden sind sie fällig. Hier in Bremen gibt es ein Stockangelrecht. Jeder über 18 Jahren ( denn ist er voll Strafmündig ) kann einen Angelschein ohne Prüfung bekommen - muss sich aber auch an diese Verordnung halten, macht er das nicht - siehe oben.


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> die jagd ist auch ausgenommen.
> 
> antonio


 
Mit bestandener Jagtprüfung hast du den sachkundenachweis erbracht, außerdem kenne ich keine Jugendlichen unter 18 jahren, welche alleine mit einer Schußwaffe zur Jagt gehen dürfen, auch wenn sie der Jungjägerschaft angehören.


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Brauchen sie nicht - wenn sie gegen die Verordnung verstoßen und angezeigt werden sind sie fällig. Hier in Bremen gibt es ein Stockangelrecht. Jeder über 18 Jahren ( denn ist er voll Strafmündig ) kann einen Angelschein ohne Prüfung bekommen - muss sich aber auch an diese Verordnung halten, macht er das nicht - siehe oben.



und wo hat der stockangler seinen sachkundenachweis?
irgendwie wiedersprichst du dir selber.

und nochmal im tierschutzgesetz steht eindeutig sachkundenachweis im gewerblichen bereich.

antonio


----------



## xmxrrxr (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @antonio
> Ich bin mir sicher das du dies hier kennst!
> 
> TierSchG § 4
> ...


 
Nict ganz korrekt !
Auch im zarten Alter von 10 Jahren kannst Du den Sachkundenachweis ablegen !


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mit bestandener Jagtprüfung hast du den sachkundenachweis erbracht.


du verstehst nicht, die jagd ist explizit ausgenommen von dieser verordnung, also bei der jagd gilt sie nicht.
und nochmal die frage wo steht was mit 14 jahren.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Im Bremischen Fischereigesetz z.B. - wie andere Bundesländer das gesetzlich regeln interessiert mich als Bremer nicht.

*[FONT=Verdana,Bold][FONT=Verdana,Bold][FONT=Verdana,Bold]§ 36 Fischen durch Jugendliche[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[FONT=Verdana,Bold][FONT=Verdana,Bold]
​​[/FONT]​​[/FONT](1) Personen, die das 14. Lebensjahr noch nicht vollendet haben, dürfen nur in Begleitung
und unter Aufsicht eines Inhabers eines Fischereischeines fischen.
(2) Personen, die das 14. Lebensjahr vollendet haben, bedürfen des Fischereischeines nach​
§ 35, der unter den Voraussetzungen der §§ 35 und 37 zu erteilen ist.


----------



## Uwe87 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Du kannst ihm nen jugendfischereischein kaaufen un wenn du den fischereischein hast könnt ihr angeln gehen


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

ja und was hat das jetzt mit töten von tieren zu tun.
das ist bremer fischereigesetz nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
hat aber nichts im allgemeinen mit deiner behauptung zu tun,daß man erst ab 14 und nur mit sachkundenachweis fische töten darf im privaten bereich, laut einer "bundesverordnung".

und noch mal wo hat dein bremer stockangler seinen nachweis?

was ist mit den ganzen tourischeinen wo sind da die nachweise.
ich glaube kaum, daß die alle gegen gesetze verstoßen.


antonio


----------



## Uwe87 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Du kannst ihm nen jugendfischereischein kaaufen un wenn du den fischereischein hast könnt ihr angeln gehen


----------



## Uwe87 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Du kannst ihm nen jugendfischereischein kaaufen un wenn du den fischereischein hast könnt ihr angeln


----------



## Uwe87 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Du kannst ihm nen jugendfischereischein kaaufen un wenn du den fischereischein hast könnt ihr angelnGehen


----------



## Tradnats (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Da hat jemand anscheinend ein bissl langeweile.


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



antonio schrieb:


> und noch mal wo hat dein bremer stockangler seinen nachweis?
> 
> .
> 
> antonio


 
den Stockangelschein in Bremen ( ohne Prüfung ) bekommst du erst ab 18 Jahren - also wenn du voll Strafmündig bist. Es heist hier : der Inhaber hat sich mit den geltenden Gesetzen und Verordnungen vertraut zumachen. Dieser Schein wird aber von keinem Verein hier anerkannt und gilt nur für die freie Weser in Bremen.


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



Knispel schrieb:


> den Stockangelschein in Bremen ( ohne Prüfung ) bekommst du erst ab 18 Jahren - also wenn du voll Strafmündig bist. Es heist hier : der Inhaber hat sich mit den geltenden Gesetzen und Verordnungen vertraut zumachen. Dieser Schein wird aber von keinem Verein hier anerkannt und gilt nur für die freie Weser in Bremen.



das beantwortet immer noch nicht die frage, wo der stockangler den deiner meinung nach benötigten sachkundenachweis hat.
und mit geltenden gesetzen hat sich jeder vertraut zu machen.
und wen welche vereine an ihre gewässer lassen hat mit der sache gar nix zu tun.
und noch mal was ist mit den ganzen tourischeinen?wo ist da der sachkundnachweis?
nach deiner auffassung müßten die alle illegal sein.

antonio


----------



## rotrunna (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

in MV: Fischereischein mit 10 machen, und dann ein leben lang behalten. nichts mit Jugendfischereischein am amt kaufen.


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

In Bremen gibt es keine Touristenscheine und werden auch nicht anerkannt. Angeln nur mit Prüfung ab 14 - Stockangeln ohne Prüfung ab 18 und nur als Bremer Bürger. Wohnst Du in Niedersachsen bekommst du erst gar keinen Stockangelschein, da brauchst du eine Genemigung vom Fischeramt und die gibt es nur mit Prüfung auch für Touristen. Behördliche Fischereierlaubnisscheine von anderen EU - Ländern werden anerkannt - gibt es in diesen Ländern keine derartigen Scheine - haben die Leute eben Pech gehabt. So ist das hier - das ist einmalig in ganz Deutschland.


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

hör doch mal auf vom thema abzulenken und beantworte mal die fragen.
und um bei deinem geliebten bremer beispiel zu bleiben wo ist der sachkundenachweis des stockanglers?

antonio


----------



## Knispel (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Den brauch er nicht nachweisen - geauso wenig als wenn du als Fahrradfahrer einen Sachkundenachweis der Straßenverkehrsordnung ( Führerschein ) nachweisen mußt. Verstößt du dagegen und wirst erwischt - zahlst du eben , egal ob du das wusstest oder nicht. Darum "Stockangler" erst ab 18 Lebensjahren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*

Nur mal zur Klarstellung (damit ihr euren Stress beenden könnt):
Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz muss man die Sachkunde besitzen und danach handeln - nachweisen (z. B. mit einer Prüfung) muss man das als Angler  aber klar nicht.

In verschiedenen Landesgesetzen wird ein Sachkundenachweis gefordert. 

Der aber wiederum wegen des TSG nur theoretisch vermittelt werden darf, da das töten von Wirbeltieren zu Lehrzwecken streng reglementiert und   nur in Ausnahmefällen auf Antrag rechtmäßig  ist..


----------



## antonio (7. März 2012)

*AW: Ab wann dürfen kinder in germany angeln?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Den brauch er nicht nachweisen - geauso wenig als wenn du als Fahrradfahrer einen Sachkundenachweis der Straßenverkehrsordnung ( Führerschein ) nachweisen mußt. Verstößt du dagegen und wirst erwischt - zahlst du eben , egal ob du das wusstest oder nicht. Darum "Stockangler" erst ab 18 Lebensjahren.



und warum behauptest du dann, daß man in d nach ner "bundesverordnung" nen sachkundenachweis braucht und mindestens 14 sein muß?

Zitat von dir :

"Da passt aber etwas nicht, es gibt eine Bundesverordnung zum töten von Wirbeltiere und dort steht drinn - Töten der Wirbeltiere ( Fische zählen nun aber zu den Wirbeltieren ) ab 14. Lebensjahr mit Ausbildung ( hier zählt bei uns in D der Sportfischerprüfungslehrgang ). So - unter 14 ist nicht und Fische schlachten schon lange nicht, unter Aufsicht und Begleitung ist das etwas anderes. Töten darf der unter 14 jährige hier aber auch nicht, den ner hat noch keine Unterweisung hierzu. Bundesrecht bricht Landesrecht."

antonio


----------

